# Dorico Video problem



## VinRice (May 30, 2019)

After importing a video into Dorico I'm getting the sound track and time-code fine but no picture in the video window. Tried several different codecs (that all should work) but no results. Anybody share any light?


----------



## VinRice (May 30, 2019)

False alarm... It's decided to appear now.


----------

